
Zoom security: Your meetings will be safe and secure if you do these things - ourmandave
https://www.zdnet.com/article/make-sure-your-zoom-meetings-are-safe-by-doing-these-10-things/
======
president
This reminds me of the complex privacy controls that Facebook had that ended
up making me delete my account. These things should be secure by default.

